# **** CALLING



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

need some help. Want to go **** calling but dont know when to go what to use as a call or how to set up?


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Set up as you normally do for predator calling...but for ****, I prefer the thicker, brushier areas along rivers, lakes or creeks, and you will most likely do much better calling at nite with a light...and I prefer the various distressed bird sounds, or rodent squeaks for this... Many people use a shotgun for this, particularly is there is a good chance of a coyote showing up, or maybe a bobcat...but as a general rule, unless it was just really thick, I liked the .22 Magnum for calling *****... I have a couple of friends that will sometimes use a small boat, and call from the water. This allows them to easily get deeper into some areas along a river or creek that would be difficult to access by foot.


----------

